# 100% Sativa Strains



## Theo (May 16, 2007)

I recently bought some basic mexican weed with seeds everywhere, ha. But the high was euphoric and great, blew me away. I assuming it was mostly Sativa. I figure I'll drop a few seeds in some dirt and see what happens. 

But if this mexican weed is good, I'm wondering what a good 100% Sativa strain would be like? 

Any recommendations on a 100% Sativa with a very up, eurphoric high would be.


----------



## green_nobody (May 16, 2007)

i'm not a big pure sativa fan but most hawaiian strains been good so far. i'm more for the mix really, so if sativa still with some indica to it, jocky horror hocked my lately and it has almost the pure sativa effect


----------



## Theo (May 16, 2007)

that's cool, I just don't want that heavy finish that most indicas have. I feel like I weigh a ton after a few hours of indica, so I'm looking for mostly sativas


----------



## Hooker (Jan 11, 2009)

Super Skunk is a mix but it was the most energetic and euphoric high I ever experienced. Durban Poison is... I think almost 100% Sativa. 

But I'm with you... I dont even like Indica strains, I just want the energetic euphoric high. I hate just sittin on the couch stoned and bein mezmorized by tv shows.

The best thing to do is smoke some good stuff like Super Skunk or White Widow and go to Silverwood Theme Park! =]


----------



## Boneman (Jan 11, 2009)

You may have a great batch of seeds on your hands. Who know's what strain it is but it might be something popular?


----------



## bicycle racer (Jan 12, 2009)

mexican brick strains are mostly sativa it seems. if you grow out some seeds what you grow will be better than what you smoked because you wont quick dry it and then crush it for shipping. you should get some good smoke.


----------



## 3eyes (May 4, 2010)

Have you tried power plant? I smoked some many years ago and will be running some on the next cycle it's a sativa with a nice clear head or like Hooker said try some Durban poison i've grown the Durban twice and she's in again with 2 clones ready to go next time proper laugh your arse off stuff real functional weed great gear for a social gathering.
When she grows she grows tall but the buds are tight like and indica and covered in resin she smells sweet and packs a punch and will bring you to your knees.......weak with laughter, personally i like cheese BUT i would not be without the Durban either.


----------



## Anita Bhonghitt (May 5, 2010)

Grow those out, they should be good! Be prepared for long flowering times. There are lots of good landrace sativas out there. Hazes are great too. Lots of sativa dominant strains too. Satori by Mandela and Jack the Rippeer are a couple of good ones that finish pretty quick ( 8-10 weeks). Hope this helps.


----------



## vapor85 (May 5, 2010)

bicycle racer said:


> mexican brick strains are mostly sativa it seems. if you grow out some seeds what you grow will be better than what you smoked because you wont quick dry it and then crush it for shipping. you should get some good smoke.


The

They may be sativa sometimes over there in California but here in the east I and my friends have been smoking mexi brick and never had ANYTHING but stony indica effects from that crap.


----------



## stowandgrow (May 14, 2010)

vapor85 said:


> The
> 
> They may be sativa sometimes over there in California but here in the east I and my friends have been smoking mexi brick and never had ANYTHING but stony indica effects from that crap.


Agreed, vape. I've never had any Mexi-crap that even came close to resembling a Sativa.


----------



## cryppi (Nov 13, 2010)

I must agree, I haven't seen Sativa Commercial in years (95-9. They'll go as far as to dye it with rum or Guinness Stout or Pack it with apples to turn it brown and call it Chocolate Thai


----------



## greenjumble (Nov 13, 2010)

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/seedsman-seeds/seedsman-seeds-regular/seedsman-seeds-mama-thai-seeds/prod_318.html
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/seedsman-seeds/seedsman-seeds-regular/seedsman-seeds-original-haze-seeds/prod_300.html

Seedsman has two pure Sativas. I've smoked the haze and it is excellent. I have not tried their tai. But I've grown out the Skunk/Haze, Skunk #1, White Widow, and I have their Afghani #1 to try out for breeding purposes as well. The haze, Skunk/Haze, and Skunk #1 are psychadelic long lasting nad potent. The White Widow is very pleasant and a head high but with the warmth of the Indica in it... not as pscyadelic as the others.
Very reasonable and solid smoke if you want to try their All Sativa plants.


----------



## Brick Top (Nov 13, 2010)

These are all just from one single breeder .... Reeferman. If you want a true sativa, go to Reeferman. There are many others from other breeders but Reeferman knows sativas.


Reeferman Seeds - Accidental Haze

Accidental is more a hazey high than a asian high asian highes get me in the eyes and I feel rocketed hazes are more mid range.
The accidental haze was a accidental hybrid between mexican red hair and punta rojo coombian that has now been inbred it turned out to have a super strong haze smell solid nuggests and overall higher yeild than most hazes.

*Strain:* Accidental Haze
*Breeder:* Reeferman
*Location:* indoor, outdoor
*Type:* sativa
*Flowering:* ~80 days
No feminized seeds.

*Strain Lineage / Genealogy / Family Tree*



*Accidental Haze* »»» Mexico x Colombia
Mexico »»» Sativa
Colombia »»» Sativa


Reeferman Seeds - Blackseed

*Strain:* Blackseed
*Breeder:* Reeferman
*Location:* indoor, outdoor
*Type:* sativa
*Flowering:* ~68 days
No feminized seeds.

Blackseed is a mostly Mexican IBL that dates back to about 1974, and fueled early BC pot culture. It stands as proof that strong cannabis is  not a recent invention. It used to called `the pound plant` as it makes big sativas with big yields. Great plant for the Kootenays, where it was first bred by hillbillies. It need lots of root space and makes frosty light green lemony nice sized buds. Old school sativa high




*Blackseed* »»» Mexico IBL
Mexico »»» Sativa


Reeferman Seeds - Cambodian X Haze

*Strain:* Cambodian x Haze
*Breeder:* Reeferman
*Location:* indoor, outdoor
*Type:* sativa
*Flowering:* ~80 days
No feminized seeds. 

A hybrid of Cambodian IBL x Purple Haze subsequently backcrossed to their Cambodian male. It is a beautiful South East Asian hybrid strain producing good yields with a decent bud density and a vibrant high with little to no paranoia. The Purple Haze was originally from the owner of Positronics in Amsterdam and was crossed with a Cambodian strain that has been well worked for over a decade and is well suited to indoor cultivation.



*Cambodian x Haze* »»» {Cambodian IBL x Purple Haze} x Cambodian IBL
Cambodian IBL x Purple Haze 
Cambodian IBL
»»» Kambodga x {Thailand x Haze}
Thailand x Haze 
Thailand »»» Sativa
 
Haze
O Haze 
»»» Mexico x Colombia x Thailand x India
Mexico »»» Sativa
Colombia »»» Sativa
Thailand »»» Sativa
India »»» Sativa



Kambodga »»» Sativa
 
 
Purple Haze
Purple Thai x Unknown Haze x Unknown Strain
 
 
Cambodian IBL (specified above)

Reeferman Seeds - Haze Bros Original Haze 

*Strain:* Haze bros original Haze
*Breeder:* Reeferman
*Location:* indoor, outdoor
*Type:* sativa
*Flowering:* ~98 days
No feminized seeds. 


Haze brothers original haze crazzy old school this is the origional haze that all haze hybrids were bred from strong cat pissy super long flowering sativa that will blow your mind very special its back in all her glory these plants stretch like mad getting huge you will need to flower cuttings as soon as they root to keep plants under 6 feet tall medium yeilding the best breeding haze avalable today. 12-16 weeks flowering time and worth the wait reasonable because no veg is required.




*Haze bros original Haze* »»» Original Haze
Original Haze 
O Haze 
»»» Mexico x Colombia x Thailand x India
Mexico »»» Sativa
Colombia »»» Sativa
Thailand »»» Sativa
India »»» Sativa



Reeferman Seeds - Nepalese

Aka: Nepalese Highland / Highland Nepalese

*Strain:* Nepalese
*Breeder:* Reeferman
*Location:* indoor, outdoor
*Type:* sativa
*Flowering:* ~77 days
No feminized seeds.

Nepalese Highland is a pure IBL (inbred line) from Nepal. Although this strain grow with a sativa structure the buds show more indica in their formation. Reeferman has sold these seeds at various times over the past decade on various seed auctions and other seed sites and this strains is known to have been used be several breeders to produce the majority of Nepali based strains that are available today.

The strain is popular with breeders looking to create sativa structure in indica hybrids, where earlier finishing times are required. It also produces a larger frame to the plants which helps increase the yields.

This Nepalese Highland was used as the father of Reeferman&#8217;s High Times Cannabis Cup winner Willie Nelson, along with a number of other popular Reeferman strains.



*Nepalese* »»» Nepal IBL
Nepal »»» Sativa

Reeferman Seeds - Phnom Penh

*Strain:* Phnom Penh
*Breeder:* Reeferman
*Location:* indoor, outdoor
*Type:* sativa
*Flowering:* ~98 days
No feminized seeds. 

Aka: Cambodian 
The PP is anything but average! Crossing to a Thai x Haze father tames the wild sativa just a little bit, with out losing the psychedelic stone and spicy incense , black tea flavors of the Cambodian jungle weed. Not for beginners

Inside Finish Time: 14 weeks / Outside Finish Time: early December / Variation: 3.5 / Odor Level: 2 / Mold Resistance: 6 / Yield: 4 / Ease of Growth: 3 / Feed Level: 2.5 / Stretch: 3.5x



*Phnom Penh* »»» Kambodga x {Thailand x Haze}
Thailand x Haze 
Thailand »»» Sativa
 
Haze
O Haze 
»»» Mexico x Colombia x Thailand x India
Mexico »»» Sativa
Colombia »»» Sativa
Thailand »»» Sativa
India »»» Sativa


 
Kambodga »»» Sativa


Reeferman Seeds - Santa Marta Colombian Gold (IBL)

*Strain:* Santa Marta Colombian Gold
*Breeder:* Reeferman
*Location:* indoor, greenhouse
*Type:* sativa
*Flowering:* ~74 days
No feminized seeds. 

This strain is a Santa Marta Colombian Gold IBL (inbred line). Santa Marta Colombian Gold has been one of the genetic bases of many of the most renowned and respected modern marijuana cultivars. It is one of the dominant strains in Original Skunk #1, created by Sam the Skunkman and Sacred Seeds and has also been used to excellent effect in one of Reeferman&#8217;s own seminal Love Potion marijuana line.

Santa Marta Colombian Gold (IBL) is a long flowering pure sativa strain that produces soaring highs with a lemon hash/cat piss flavour. This generation was selected from thousands of plants.



*Santa Marta Colombian Gold* »»» Colombia IBL
Colombia »»» Sativa


Reeferman Seeds - Willie Nelson (One of my very favorites)


*2005 High Times Cannabis Cup Winner - Best Sativa*

*Strain:* Willie Nelson
*Breeder:* Reeferman
*Location:* indoor, outdoor
*Type:* sativa
*Flowering:* ~84 days
No feminized seeds

An F1 hybrid between Vietnamese Black and Highland Nepalese . Its Willie favorite smoke , he tried it once and bought the whole crop. What else do you need to know? How about a sweet and sour, lemongrassy flavor and a reasonable 10-12 week flowering time? Good mold resistance and a friendly, soaring high round out the package.

Inside Finish Time: 10-14 weeks / Outside Finish Time: Late November / Variation: 3 / Odor Level: 3.5 / Mold Resistance: 4.5 / Yield: 4 / Ease of Growth: 4 / Feed Level: 4.5 / Stretch: 2.5-3x



*Willie Nelson* »»» Vietnamese Black x Highland Nepalese
Vietnamese Black 
Vietnam Probably Sativa »»» Sativa

Highland Nepalese IBL
Nepal »»» Sativa


----------



## wally nutter (Nov 13, 2010)

that willie nelson has caught my eye


----------



## Brick Top (Nov 13, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> that willie nelson has caught my eye



It's a good one for sure. If it's good enough for Ole' Willie it should be good enough for anyone. I really enjoy it.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2010)

I just finished off a bag of Lambsbread... calling it a "Rocket ship" would be an understatment.....


----------



## Pure (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks BT,

i needed that sativa info bro.. it come right on time since I'm about to order some more beans. BUT i noticed there are no feminized beans with old boy. Do you have dibs on anyone with them??

Thx again dude,


Pure...


----------



## littleflavio (Nov 13, 2010)

if anyone really likes a pure sativa which i am growing right now, i have a land race strain that actually came from the mountains of the philippines that a guy gave me. i am growing two right now and i just killed one plant that is already in flower since its to tall and lanky, smells a mile away, this thing wouldnt hold the buds if it does buds up like most hybrids does, efin takes forever to flower and bitch takes forever to finish. i wouldnt even recommend to even really plant this. i will post pics if i have time


----------



## Brick Top (Nov 13, 2010)

Pure said:


> Thanks BT,
> 
> i needed that sativa info bro.. it come right on time since I'm about to order some more beans. BUT i noticed there are no feminized beans with old boy. Do you have dibs on anyone with them??
> 
> ...


While I will use feminized beans now and then I by far prefer regular beans. There is less chance of a hermi with regular beans. 

If you noticed, the very best breeders have either not gone into feminized beans or auto-flowering strains, and of the few that have, have only fairly recently gone into them and that is only because growers think they want them, they think they are good or even better so to not lose to large of their market-share a few of the true top breeders have gone into them .. but most of the true pros haven't and I do not expect them to go into them.


----------



## kingcapo123 (Nov 14, 2010)

look at the ace collection !!!!!

top notch genetics !!! top notch costmer service !!! these guys are for people in the know really !!! really highly regarded !!!

there bangi haze !!! jesus christ electric is the only word !!!

there panama realy special to !!!

if you want top notch these are what you want !!!!

i wouldnt even think about tryin there top sativas !!! there double thai and golden tiger ect ect !!!!

they destroye lifes !!!


----------



## tingpoon (Nov 14, 2010)

ive never had brick weed that was fully indica but maybe thats just based on locale?




i will say that i grew out a white label purple haze that was an extremely strong sativa. and a very beautiful bountiful dark green plant that purpled nicely.


----------



## cascade1 (Jun 30, 2011)

Theo said:


> I recently bought some basic mexican weed with seeds everywhere, ha. But the high was euphoric and great, blew me away. I assuming it was mostly Sativa. I figure I'll drop a few seeds in some dirt and see what happens.
> 
> But if this mexican weed is good, I'm wondering what a good 100% Sativa strain would be like?
> 
> Any recommendations on a 100% Sativa with a very up, eurphoric high would be.


 you gotta get sour diesel its the best tasting, smelling, and phycadelic high you could get..its 90 percent sativa and i think the thc content is 20-25 percent


----------



## bubbles6302 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sour Diesel or Durban Poison ?? Iv done so many indica grows cant wait to do a sativa grow again


----------



## bubbles6302 (Nov 17, 2012)

just found this comment about durban poison which has made up my mind for me 
"Durban Poison is like the "espresso" of cannabis. The raciest sativa I know of, it's a stimulating and clearheaded high with no trace of numbing or "stoning." It wakes you up, cuts through the bleary fog and leaves you clearheaded and bright, gives you energy to go and seize the day. Gives tons of energy and also an intense emotional euphoria... where everything is vibrating and you can't take the smile off your face. Can cause anxiety and paranoia if you are upset, it doesn't make you numb. Recommended for mountain biking, jogging, driving, studying, reading, and partying / socializing with smart people. My sample had purple leaf overtones, a licorice / anise smell and taste. FIRE"
http://www.leafly.com/sativa/durban-poison


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 18, 2012)

> * I've never had any Mexi-crap that even came close to resembling a Sativa. *


 unless you're talking about the quality of the stomped on brick bud you smoked, you're very wrong! i used to have a collection of a bunch of different sourced mexican bagseeds i WISH i still had. even in brick form, some of it wasn't that shabby. i had two beans i named "spicy" that came from BRICK that had the same peppery flavor as original kali mist, but with actual psychoactivity. i wish i still had those! i named other strains for the color coded $5 & $10 sacks i stored them in... purple (haze), (columbian) gold and i had a bunch of (panama) reds that stretched to over 6 feet tall in a closet under a single shop light the room mate i gave them to used in under a month. those babes had razor thin leaves and i bet would have been even better than the way better than afghanicrap street beasyters that were the only other game in town where i scored them. mexcom is awesome! i wish i had a bunch of it right now.

when you get into REAL sativas, you get into the even funner than motivational aspects, and get into the psychoactivity that at low levels, just makes everything funner and more significant eg. movies feel more real and junk food is orgasmic, to flat out having visuals that rival a low dose of LSD like the crappy one i had that took 7 hits i'm positive were soaked first. columbian gold would really warp reality if you didn't overdo it and get that annoying room spinning dizzy effect.

C99 and a lot of generic hazes have a nice happy motivational buzz that leans more towards clear headedness, though even generic hazes have a bit more psychoactivity in them, but low amounts compared to "legit sativas" like columbian gold etc. it's a good fast finishing strain if you want something for activities without tripping out. it's a good wake & bake work weed strain. it's not as good for chilling out.

DNA's sweet haze is fruitier and trippier than many generic hazes and thais that don't live up to the rep of the real deals. it's stretchy, but finishes in 9 weeks. it's very high quality all arounf for a 9 week strain.

high quality seed's haze x skunk is stretchy and takes 12 weeks, but has a cool "single bud every couple inches" branching pattern that might compensate a lot for the wait in a SCROG. it's REALLY potent and motivational with at least a little trippiness. the cheesy cigar wrapper taste from the skunk isn't a favorite, but it's bearable and totally makes up for it in the buzz that's very long lasting, and even after a month of waking and baking, is still no more stony than some lead eye where columbian gold could turn into stoner bud and force you to purge a couple weeks to get your tolerance back down. haze skunk buds are much more resinous. it's a little unrefined, compared to sweet haze, but it has tons of potency to compensate and might yield more because it makes so many more buds. i was able to quit a 6 pack a night addiction on it as well as start losing weight just by keeping busy and happy on that gift from god.

TGA Subcool jack's cleaner 2 is my current favorite strain. it's stonier than the others, but might be more visual. i laughed my ass off when i noticed i was imagining invisible tie dye ripples of color emanating from where i was rubing my arms. why was i touching my arms? it has a really cool and sensual touchy feely effect that's a lot of fun along with a cool "warm blanket" effect in it's complex stone. it's not as light and floaty as columbian is, but touchy feely is fun too.

jack herer is the shit though. it's the haziest indoor strain you can do indoors. even in watered down hybrids, it's no worse than even more watered down alleged hazes. sannies $50 jack f7 is the most "legit" herer you can get at that price though their own killing fields and TGA Subcool's jack the ripper hybrid are probably trippier.

if you really want to get into trippy strains, expect stretchier varieties and 12 week plus waits. i can't wait to sample my holy smokes malawi gold, especially after hearing just how trippy their mulanje gold is in a thread by an aussia malawi grower. delta 9's cambodian based "mekong haze" (not an actual haze) is supposedly one of the trippiest pure sativa strains around, but you might need a heating mat & humidity dome to coax it out of it's shell as i and another grower couldn't get the $20 5 packs to pop.

if you want to get into landrace sativas for the purest highs, ace seeds, gage green, holy smokes & world of seeds are 4 of the breeders preserving more landraces than others. one grower here loves his ace panama and another swears by their golden tiger as well as mandala's satori. i really liked mandala's 8 miles high myself. it's trippier than a generic haze with a perfectly neutral energy profil with plenty of playful euphoria that just wants to have fun and with a precise body control effect that the closest to the light & floaty one i used to get off columbian.

if you want to get an actual "haze", neville's is the "original" that a lot of breeders have probably used and famous for being trippy, but if you know where to find it, JYD haze is supposed to be really trippy. the auther of cannabible liked dr atomic's metal haze too, but most of the dealers that sell it are sketchy, but i've had great dealings with hemp depot so far.

there's a lot of great strains out there you can get high off, but information isn't easy to come by. hopefully these suggestions prove a helpful start for you. i'm still looking for better, or at least unique highs still. i hope malawi gold proves as trippy as columbian, but can't wait to try jack f7 myself and want to try third dimension too. down the road, i want to re-try delicious tutti fruity highland thai based full moon, but that one is a hermie prone bitch to grow, give mekong haze a 2nd try now that i have a heating mat, and especially try ace's oldtimer's (purple) haze to try and make a trippy purple & grape strain. that one is a 17-24 week pain to work with, but when it comes to getting high, good things come to those that wait.

DNA's lemon skunk is a nice "light high" that isn't trippy, but nice and euphoric with more motivation than skunk #1 and a better lemongrass flavor. i was surprised that i liked it as skunk #1 is only a little better than typical street crap to me. one of the things that makes it special is it's golden pistils give the plant a really cool golden glow that suits the lemony flavor. it doesn't overdo anything, but it's a nice classy well rounded package between mids and generic hazes.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Nov 18, 2012)

bubbles6302 said:


> Sour Diesel or Durban Poison ?? Iv done so many indica grows cant wait to do a sativa grow again


I'd do either durban poison or cinderella 99 for quick finishing sativas also super silver haze and mango haze from mr. nice they don't take too long I would buy them from the mns auction though you'll get them around half off they cost like $160 at the seed banks. but if you want a real deal sativa nevilles haze from mns its not even full sativa but it takes 16 weeks to flower some take longer. I wouldn't cheap out and get them from greenhouse though theirs no way in hell greenhouse has the same parents since they only cross female plants now and shantibaba has all his parent plants from back when he was at greenhouse. I'd also check out kali mist from serious seeds.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 18, 2012)

If you want fast to finish check out Jamaican Dream by Eva Seeds. That's 90% sativa with a record time of 43 days on 12:12. Ive grown it for ages. It was first to finish outdoors this year too (amongst more than 5 strains)


----------



## toronjadeoro (Dec 15, 2012)

This is a great post, as long ago as it started! Excellent run down, Hazy Grapes. Thanks! If I had a choice in the matter, I'd only smoke sativas, now that I just harvested my first one (Shaman). I'm looking for something creative ( I do a lot of writing), motivational, and focused, and I sure as hell wouldn't turn down anything trippy, especially with visuals--that is, if it's possible to reconcile trippy with focused in one seed variety. I just miss those days when you used to be able to find acid, trip hard and find heaven in a wildflower. Was hoping everyone's contributions would have narrowed my choices down, but now, of course, I want to try more. Probably will go with Mandala's Satori or 8 Miles High, High Quality Seed's Haze X Skunk, Holy Smoke's Malawi Gold, Durban Poison and some Jack variety from TGA.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Dec 16, 2012)

Ok, i've got 1 girlie of "Mekong Haze" by Delta 9 Labs, its a pure landrace cambodian sativa, this girl has been in flower for almost 2 months now (2 months left) and she's stretched about 3x under led, started her at 0'8" and she's about 2' now, i expect her to finish at close to 3'-4' by mid feburary. the buds are extremely sparse but i expect them to fill in the coming months. i will make a smoke report for sure, i think i'll make seeds using my Super Crystal male.


----------



## althor (Dec 16, 2012)

toronjadeoro said:


> This is a great post, as long ago as it started! Excellent run down, Hazy Grapes. Thanks! If I had a choice in the matter, I'd only smoke sativas, now that I just harvested my first one (Shaman). I'm looking for something creative ( I do a lot of writing), motivational, and focused, and I sure as hell wouldn't turn down anything trippy, especially with visuals--that is, if it's possible to reconcile trippy with focused in one seed variety. I just miss those days when you used to be able to find acid, trip hard and find heaven in a wildflower. Was hoping everyone's contributions would have narrowed my choices down, but now, of course, I want to try more. Probably will go with Mandala's Satori or 8 Miles High, High Quality Seed's Haze X Skunk, Holy Smoke's Malawi Gold, Durban Poison and some Jack variety from TGA.



hah, you bumped a YEARS old thread to say good job Hazey Grapes.....


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 16, 2012)

Hooker said:


> Super Skunk is a mix but it was the most energetic and euphoric high I ever experienced. Durban Poison is... I think almost 100% Sativa.
> 
> But I'm with you... I dont even like Indica strains, I just want the energetic euphoric high. I hate just sittin on the couch stoned and bein mezmorized by tv shows.
> 
> The best thing to do is smoke some good stuff like Super Skunk or White Widow and go to Silverwood Theme Park! =]



its dependant on the person i can ride my bike and do a plethora of things outside on indica.....couchlock is a state of mind.


----------



## toronjadeoro (Dec 16, 2012)

But notice Hazey Grapes' contribution was posted just a month ago. There's still hope he receives it.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Dec 16, 2012)

toronjadeoro said:


> But notice Hazey Grapes' contribution was posted just a month ago. There's still hope he receives it.


..............


----------



## Clankie (Dec 16, 2012)

toronjadeoro said:


> But notice Hazey Grapes' contribution was posted just a month ago. There's still hope he receives it.


That's okay, he could have seen essentially the same post in every single thread on this forum.


----------



## stealthweed (Dec 16, 2012)

check out snowhigh good breeder he be working with them sativas


----------



## toronjadeoro (Dec 16, 2012)

Omgwtfbbq Indicaman said:


> .............. View attachment 2444449Is this the part where I'm supposed to feel like I'm more of an idiot than I already thought I was? Well, sir, I resemble that. But really, I didn't know anything could be found wrong with "liking" a month old comment entered on an old forum and thanking the fellow in the same thread. My sincere apologies. I can't say I won't be guilty of the same crime in the future, your honor, but I will surely try to abstain (with the help and guidance of my parole officer).


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Dec 16, 2012)

toronjadeoro said:


> Omgwtfbbq Indicaman said:
> 
> 
> > .............. View attachment 2444449Is this the part where I'm supposed to feel like I'm more of an idiot than I already thought I was? Well, sir, I resemble that. But really, I didn't know anything could be found wrong with "liking" a month old comment entered on an old forum and thanking the fellow in the same thread. My sincere apologies. I can't say I won't be guilty of the same crime in the future, your honor, but I will surely try to abstain (with the help and guidance of my parole officer).
> ...


----------



## toronjadeoro (Dec 16, 2012)

Well, there is no doubt I'm a newbie. Thanks for the heads up, IndicaMan.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 16, 2012)

Omgwtfbbq Indicaman said:


> toronjadeoro said:
> 
> 
> > it was for dramatic effect, hazy is infamous for copy/paste info, almost none of it is from grow experience.
> ...


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Dec 16, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> Omgwtfbbq Indicaman said:
> 
> 
> > almost none???? is that like sort of pregnant?
> ...


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 16, 2012)

Omgwtfbbq Indicaman said:


> racerboy71 said:
> 
> 
> > he lets out bits of truth every now and then.
> ...


----------



## Twisted694 (Dec 16, 2012)

I think Sour Diesel is like a 90/10 (sat. dominant) and it's tha shit, but definitely not for right before bed.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Dec 16, 2012)

Honestly I bought a pack of Skunk Haze because of all his ranting. Sure that was not the only reason but I figure if this crazy fucker has smoked some serious top notch strains, not like were used to but stressed as fuck and in 20 oz cups.... I'm not sure what he calls good buzz (actually we all know its not couchlock), I have my ideas. Anyway if he can get that worked up over immature stressed out uncured sativas then what the hell, lets give this shit a try.


----------



## 40sdroppinhot (Dec 16, 2012)

do any breeders produce a durban poison seed?


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Dec 17, 2012)

Dutch Passion and Sensi both carry a Durban.


----------



## Ralphykenzington (Dec 17, 2012)

DURBAN POISON ALL DAY! BLUE DREAM IS PRETTY DOPE ALSO as far as feeling that great sativa head bang.


----------



## crazykiwi420 (Dec 21, 2012)

im growing some african pure landrace sativas bred from malberry


----------



## slotcheat10 (Jan 25, 2013)

any african sativa well git u up and going have grown a few out and liked them all!! enjoy


----------



## 9867mike777 (Jan 25, 2013)

My Sannie's Jack Herrer grew a lot like an indica but the effect was mostly sativa. Not the strongest pot, but a very unique high. Good energy and ability to concentrate. Great visual element.


----------



## B&Bgrowers (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm about to show my age but back in the early 80's I used to get Maui Wowi from a friend that was attending school in Hawaii & would send it to me concealed inside of books. It was the best high, loaded with energy & made my creative side go into overdrive. I'm a month into my first grow & of course I'm growing some Maui I got from Nirvana seed bank. I hope comes close to that old school Maui.


----------

